# New book: SURVIVING WHAT'S TO COME



## dsnexus (Nov 21, 2012)

As a fellow prepper from Alberta, Canada, I'd like to make mention of a new book I've just written. It's been a labour of love, something I had been working on for many months. It's written for anybody who's concerned about the future.

It's called, "SURVIVING WHAT'S TO COME, To Prepare Or Not to Prepare, That is the Question".

I've just released it as a Kindle ebook on Amazon at:  www.amazon.com/SURVIVING-WHATS-TO-COME-ebook/dp/B009SFEMDE










It's also available for a lengthier preview, in PDF format, if preferred, on my book's website at: http://www.survivalpreparations.ca/index.html There's also other helpful articles and information on the website, too.










So, if you're interested in Emergency Preparedness, Survival Preparations and all the many offshoot tangents related to it, I invite you to check it out... It's a particularly timely and relevant book for today. It's a comprehensive "full serving of meat and potatoes", no milk and cookies in this one, no light-weight trite of a read ---

This is an Eye-Opener & Call-to-Action book for those who don't yet see what they may need to...

It's a What You Need & What You Need To Do book reminding those who already believe, and informing those who may yet come to believe... that there's wisdom in Emergency Preparedness.

It's a book that's about, not just surviving, but "surviving well!"

It's NOT a typical doomsday book nor is it about the supposed end of the world as we know it. In the first couple chapters I look at our current global economic situation, and what's going on around the world, and what it all might mean to us at a personal and local level. Given current events happening right now in our world, these first few chapters are especially relevant. The rest of the book is about arming you and preparing you with what you may need to consider for various survival scenarios.

It offers a wealth of highly practical survival preparation advice, that will help prepare you physically and mentally for whatever the future may bring. It recommends definitive actions that can be taken to ensure that you and your loved ones can be amply prepared to survive just about any natural or man-made crisis or disaster that might ever, one day, befall us.

Just to give you a glimpse into some of the book's content, here's the Chapter headings -

CHAPTER I - NOBODY KNOWS WHAT'S COMING
The Starting Premise
Optimism, Pessimism or Realism
--- Ever-Increasing Gulf Between Haves & Have-Nots
--- The Planet's Books Aren't Balancing Anymore
--- Are Things Really Getting Better?
The Normalcy Bias
--- Hide The Truth Or Risk Panicking The Population?
Do You Finally Get It?
--- Is It Fear-Mongering Or What?
It's Time To Get Practical
--- So Where Are You At?

CHAPTER II - PREPARATIONS
Prepare For What?
--- You Must Prepare Yourself First
--- Prepare For The Survival Scenario
An Evacuation Plan
The Ideal Safe House
Preparing To Flee
Caching Your Supplies

CHAPTER III - YOUR SURVIVAL SUPPLIES
Food Storage Planning
Water Storage Planning
Securing Your Home From Looters

CHAPTER IV - TIME TO RECAP
Practice Your Survival Skills
Develop An "Always Prepared" Mindset
Situational Awareness

CHAPTER V - SURVIVAL MEDICAL CARE

CHAPTER VI - SAFEGUARDING YOUR SUPPLIES

CHAPTER VII - SURVIVAL KITS & GEAR
4 to 5 Day "Emergency Survival Car Kit" For 2
4 to 5 Day "Bug-Out Survival Kit" For 2
First Aid Kit Checklists
Must-Have Survival Tools & Gear

CHAPTER VIII - OTHER INFORMATION RESOURCES

I hope you find it a beneficial read.

All the best to you!


----------



## Aircustom (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like a good book how much is this going for on kindle?


----------



## Danny555 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have not read this book yet but i should try to read.


----------



## GRNDHOG (Nov 13, 2012)

It's $4.99. You'll see it when you click on the link ;-)


----------

